# Cable Knit Afghan Pattern



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm wanting to make an easy cable knit afghan. I've searched online and printed off a few patterns, but none of them are exactly what I think I want to try. Does anyone have a favorite pattern of this type you could post a link to? TIA


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here is a link to Lion Brand Yarns. I'm not sure if you will be able to see this because you have to be registered to get the patterns for free. But they have a lot of free cable knit afghan patterns. http://tinyurl.com/5rmc8d


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Thank you. I checked the site out, along with some others, and couldn't find any I felt like were at my skill level. I've decided on a pattern called "Strawberry Afghan". It seems pretty easy though it doesn't have the cables I had wanted. I do have one question though. There's a note on this pattern that says, *Always slip first and last stitch of every row as if to purl with yarn in front. This gives a nice chain selvedge.* Does this mean to just slip that first and last stitch on each row to the other needle and continue without doing anything else with that stitch? Can you tell I'm not an experienced knitter?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yep! You just slip the stitch off the needle on the left to the needle on the right and be done with it. I will often slip the first stitch when I knit since it makes a nice edge especially if you need to pick up stitches later, they are easier to find.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks. That's what I figured it meant. I had never done that on the edges. Wish me luck. I'm getting ready to start this pattern I've chosen.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Good Luck! But, you will be fine. Make sure you document your progress so we can see or just take a picture when you are finished.


----------

